

Wolfram Alpha Fail - martythemaniak

Should it be very easy to handle queries like this?<p>1) "number of people in the world with an income per capita greater than $12000."<p>2) "income distribution of the world"
======
rcfox
"number of people in the world with an income per capita..." doesn't make
sense.

Also, this is a terrible way to compare wealths of people. $12000 in Canada
will buy you 6000 loaves of bread. In some countries, it might buy you 6000000
loaves of bread. (Numbers are made up, but you get the idea.)

~~~
hugh3
I buy loaves of bread in Malta for seven cents a piece and then sell them at a
profit for five cents a piece.

------
willvarfar
I guess your bitter because Wolfram didn't do your research for you?

Chucking in your terms and it clearly seems to work out what your question
means, and they say it doesn't have enough data on world incomes 2009. Kind of
hard to bitch about that.

